#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Lush

## Blakarosu

We hebben in Den Haag midden in de stad een Lush winkel met handgemaakte, natuurlijke cosmetica. Ik ben nog nooit binnen geweest, maar nam een catalogus. Helaas zonder prijzen. Ik werd gek van de beschrijvingen van de zeepjes en blok shapoo's en body scrubs en butters. Ik zie mezelf al in Marrakech in de hammam, waar ik mij voor euro 1,20 helemaal mag schrobben en badderen, omringd door geurtjes en dingetjes. Maar helaas ga ik geen euro 35 betalen voor een shamppo. Dus wat ik van plan ben is met de catalogus in de hand de artisan winkeltjes daar af te struinen en zien wat ze daar met argan etc maken. Zoniet dwing ik ze dingen voor mij te maken. Heerlijk genieten hoef toch niet zo duur te zijn?

----------


## OerVrouw

35eu voor shampooo? Zo duur is Lush niet....

I looooooooooooove lush...  :love:  

Heerlijk natuurlijk en is echt te doen qua prijs. 

Zo gebruik ik bijv. deo (poeder) van lush.. Lekker natuurlijk en gaat langer mee (maanden) dan zo een dove deo.. (2 weken?)
En de producten zijn ook huidvriendelijk.

Kan daar heerlijk verdwalen in die winkel :love:

----------


## Chaimzz

Ik vind ook heerlijk fruitig ruiken,natuurlijk heerlijk maar is wel wat prijziger.

----------


## OerVrouw

in vergelijking met wat? Ik vind het juist duurzaam  :Smilie:

----------


## Chaimzz

Het is ook duurzaam en natuurlijk vergeleken met chemische troep.

----------


## UmmSulaym

Iedereen is dol op lush ik ben er ook eentje van voordat ik iets koop kijk ik eerst op de site zodat ik een lijstje kan samen stellen wat ik uit kan geven dat ik daar niet zit te puzzelen haha heerlijk producten ik gebruik het liefst natuurlijke producten van de tuinen of Erica!! Haha 😍

----------


## Chaimzz

Ja de tuinen is ook zo n winkel waar ik graag rondsnuffel haha

Ja lush heeft zoveel keus je raakt niet uitgekeken 😁

----------

